# what species of rotala is this?



## Just_me (Sep 20, 2004)

Last time mr. Amano came to Portugal and created an aquascape, he incorporated this plant in his aquarium. I think it was not a tropica one, but some he brought with him.

here are the pics of the plant:



















and here are two pics of emersed rotala sp. "green" and rotala rotundifolia wich have been suggested already by persons i asked but with emerse growth it was easily understodd they could not be the same species.

rotala sp. "green"









rotala rotundifolia









thanks in advance!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The top one looks like _Rotala macrandra 'green'_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=164&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## Just_me (Sep 20, 2004)

It really looks like it! Thanks! if you need any pictures of it's emerse growth for the plant id just ask and i'll be happy to provide.


----------

